# New Starter



## boradbhavesh (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I looking to build a hifi audio system for my home but have no idea where to start looking for. Can anyone here help to get started. 

Basically I am thinking to build a 5+1 audio system (3 way). Not sure about the budget as I am in Australia but I want to build system in India when go on holiday for a month. Ideally want to buy all the drivers from their but happy to buy from here if not available their and not possible to buy online (cannot trust for delivery plus have to pay customs and things). 


I appreciate your help. 

THANKS TO EVERYONE


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I see you have asked these questions before:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ecommendations/32044-need-help-get-start.html

As stated before, you need to state your budget. If you are "not sure about the budget" then we are not sure what to recommend.


----------



## boradbhavesh (Aug 14, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> I see you have asked these questions before:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ecommendations/32044-need-help-get-start.html
> 
> As stated before, you need to state your budget. If you are "not sure about the budget" then we are not sure what to recommend.


Yes, I tried to do this before but cound get started as was stuck in personal (family) issues. Now everything seems to be fine for long time and have a month of free time, think will be able to complete this. 

Regard the budge, as I have mention I will doing this project oversease (in india) I have not ideal how things will coast me there (they will be cheaper than Australia that I know). But just to give hou an idea, I don't wont to spend too much as this is my first project (have planing to spend more in next phase when I will add a projector into this), so I was doing this project here I would be spending abount 300-500AUD excluding enclosor coast as I have some old wood ply left from our new office furniture that I can use. I think its mdf ply. 

Thanks for reply


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You need to find designs that has been proven, something like these:

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=11321

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=29605

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=15323


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=35905 

This seems like a nice cheap build. They are stating that the whole build for 5 speakers will cost about 375 usd. That should leave you plenty of money to do a small sub.


----------



## boradbhavesh (Aug 14, 2010)

:yay2:Thanks Mike:yay2:

seems to have all I was looking for to get started. 

Have just started reading aboute crossover - how they works and how to build. Need to know the basic of crossover as I don't know much about registers and coils and things.

Thanks a lot


----------



## boradbhavesh (Aug 14, 2010)

Jstslamd said:


> http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=35905
> 
> This seems like a nice cheap build. They are stating that the whole build for 5 speakers will cost about 375 usd. That should leave you plenty of money to do a small sub.


Thanks Jstslamd

very nice project under budget. Probabli will start with this once I get my head around crossover.

 Thanks


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

There is a crossover design on that page along with a real life picture and a BOM. Just follow all of the instructions to the T. Finish to taste. Good Luck! It'll be a fun journey.


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

If you are building a proven design, you don't really need to understand how the crossover works. You just need to be able to turn the diagram into a working circuit. Your problem may be what drivers (woofers, tweeters, etc.) are available in India. That may limit what designs you can build.


----------



## boradbhavesh (Aug 14, 2010)

JimH said:


> If you are building a proven design, you don't really need to understand how the crossover works. You just need to be able to turn the diagram into a working circuit. Your problem may be what drivers (woofers, tweeters, etc.) are available in India. That may limit what designs you can build.


Hi JimH

"*HIT THE NAIL*"

The speakers used in some of the DIY project I have looked at so far, are not available in India (in my city/state). I did bit of search on youtube on how to choose right speaker but couldn't find anything useful. I am also trying to get some info about what kind of amplifier would I need. :dontknow:

Can anyone provide some info on how to choose speaker and amplifier.


----------

